# So - Tokyo Strings and Pacific Strings both arriving September-ish (Probably) where is your money going?



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 28, 2021)

The second half of 2021 seems it will be all about strings again , with Tokyo Scoring Strings, Pacific Strings from Performance Samples and possibly even one from Sonokinetic (after "Babygate") and still one in the works potentially from Cinesamples.


Both TSS and Pacific are already looking to sound amazing, and although they are aimed at slightly different markets, they will still both be competing for peoples hard earned money. 

So which one are you mostly likely going to buy? Are you hoping to get both ? Maybe you like neither of them? Have the Legato Police checked them over and given the green light? 

Personally I think they both sound amazing, but I am hoping that TSS will be more affordable than the Pacific strings, which will probably be way beyond my budget even with discount. 

Lets try and focus on the positives of each library, rather than finding faults, especially since they are not released. 

And you never know, there probably will be a surprise drop of another excellent String library, from Spitfire, O.T. etc


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 28, 2021)

I’m looking forward to Pacific.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 28, 2021)

I doubt TSS will be released in September.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm super excited about TSS, and will most likely get it once it is released, without thinking too much.  

Pacific Strings, I will have to wait before getting too excited about buying it. Need to hear more non-alpha/beta demos.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 28, 2021)

Probably to neither because i have a very high bar, but we'll see what happens! I like the sound of both of them


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 28, 2021)

TSS is aimed at a late October / November release so you have some time to save for both if the GAS really calls to you. I don't believe they've even finished doing the final recordings yet. 

*Presuming nothing changed


----------



## Pancakes (Aug 28, 2021)

Always Japan!


----------



## muzark (Aug 28, 2021)

Base on libraries they have produced I probably will go to Tokyo Scoring Strings.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't forget about Infinite Strings!


Pancakes said:


> Always Japan!


Always Jasper!


----------



## muk (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> So which one are you mostly likely going to buy?


Probably Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 29, 2021)

i'm looking forward to hearing more for compare. We have the following coming soon
1. Infinite Strings
2. Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings
3. Tokyo Scoring Strings
4. Pacific Strings

Tokyo Scoring Strings has a more interesting timbre compared to the rest which are more towards capturing that Hollywood strings sound (we already have tons of this and i have no plan to add another to the arsenal). I'm curious to hear what Sonokinetic able to offer. Infinite Strings wise, nothing heard so can't say much. Definitely not Pacific Strings for me.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 29, 2021)

8Dio strings. So good. So cheap.
Enough of waiting for those "newbies....2021 2022....".
So good libraries outhere NOW.
I use them Now.


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> So which one are you mostly likely going to buy?


None of the 2 .. I have enough string libraries for a lifetime.

over and out. 😋


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> So which one are you mostly likely going to buy? Are you hoping to get both ? Maybe you like neither of them? Have the Legato Police checked them over and given the green light?


Neither, I have Hollywood Orchestra, CSS and Anthology Strings and that’s enough for me to get the result I need, buying more libraries doesn’t make me compose better music


----------



## Jackdaw (Aug 29, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> buying more libraries doesn’t make me compose better music


Wait what!?!?!?


----------



## chrisav (Aug 29, 2021)

Already bought TSS in my heart, all that remains is forking the virtual cash over with wild eyes. 

Also, fwiw OP, TSS is supposed to aim for $399, with an intro price $349


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 29, 2021)

I would love to buy Pacific, but the price is just too steep for me atm. So I think I'll buy TSS and then get Vista at some point. But I'm also in no rush. At the same time if TSS can hold up to its promise I definitely want TSW, TSB and TSP as well. So I hope it will be a success even when I'm not buying it right away.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Aug 29, 2021)

Definitely Tokyo scoring string. pretty sure I have enough Hollywood/cinematic strings. Oh and infinite strings , should be very playable like infinite brass/woodwind and amazing update From Aaron


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 29, 2021)

TSS for me. It simply can sound closer to a neutral section that fits most purposes than PS' stuff. Besides ISW look like they're scripting freaks already and I see that they even want to take things up a notch with TSS so overall quality & consistency seems very promising.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 29, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Have the Legato Police checked them over and given the green light?


The Legato police haven't been able to catch Jasper yet, as his legatos are the equivalent of Ferraris, which their cop cars can't catch  



Drundfunk said:


> I would love to buy Pacific, but the price is just too steep for me atm. So I think I'll buy TSS and then get Vista at some point.


Hopefully PS will have another Flash sale on Vista before the release of Pacific so you can pick it up and get a loyalty discount on P.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 29, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> None of the 2 .. I have enough string libraries for a lifetime.
> 
> over and out. 😋


Your mockup of _Also Sprach Zaratustra_ is superb! Which libraries did you use? And do you have a favourite string library?


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 30, 2021)

I am not a purist, though...


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 30, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Your mockup of _Also Sprach Zaratustra_ is superb! Which libraries did you use? And do you have a favourite string library?



thanks very much 

The track is done more or less only with Cinebrass and AR1. Cinebrass really shows off here I think.

my new favorite string library is MSS. With that 1.2 update its really nearly perfect in terms of sound and playability.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 30, 2021)

TSS easy choice! $349 v1 v2, no cap, tons of shorts, vibratos, legato styles, improved ISW engine (if you use Ventus you know how powerful it is) sampled and edited from real performances, and it's very adaptable. Yea it nails the classic anime sound but it's much more capable than that judging from recent demos.


----------



## Terry93D (Aug 30, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Don't forget about Infinite Strings!


It would be lovely if those did come out this year but I am not convinced they'll release earlier than 2023.


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 30, 2021)

Voyage!


----------



## AndyP (Aug 30, 2021)

I probably won't know if and what I'll purchase until I've seen detailed walkthroughs.
This must be a precision landing, because as others have written, string libraries fill entire ssd volumes for me.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 30, 2021)

Terry93D said:


> It would be lovely if those did come out this year but I am not convinced they'll release earlier than 2023.


An optimist, I see!


----------



## Terry93D (Aug 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> An optimist, I see!


Shamelessly so!


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 30, 2021)

out of these two... pacific ofcourse..


----------



## Terry93D (Aug 30, 2021)

To provide an answer to the question posed by the title, however, Tokyo Strings, without a doubt.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 30, 2021)

It looks like TSS will be my dream library. I'll get Pacific because of the big discount, although I'm not really into big string sections they do sound fabulous in the demos.

After getting the runaround from Sonokinetic and finally hearing a tiny, short demo that to me sounded like ass I don't have much hope for it. Or even that it'll come out this year.

Don't get me going on Cinesamples, not that we even have any idea of what it is lol


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Cinesamples, not that we even have any idea of what it is lol


Actually, I'm looking forward to CineSamples 'Quatre' Strings. 
4 Vlns - 4 Vlas - 4 Celli - 3 D.Basses 

They might be released during September. Just a guess. Their Summer Sale ends tomorrow. 

Also looking forward to CineSamples Updates to many of their older libraries. Not sure when that will happen, but I was told it is coming for sure.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 30, 2021)

Neither. I’m only buying Spifftire libraries from here on out.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 30, 2021)

Terry93D said:


> It would be lovely if those did come out this year but I am not convinced they'll release earlier than 2023.


Just in time for the Bohemian Viola!


----------



## chapbot (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, I'm looking forward to CineSamples 'Quatre' Strings.
> 4 Vlns - 4 Vlas - 4 Celli - 3 D.Basses
> 
> They might be released during September. Just a guess. Their Summer Sale ends tomorrow.
> ...


My dear sir, what happens if it turns out to be phrase based, which is most likely?


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 30, 2021)

chapbot said:


> It looks like TSS will be my dream library.


I stopped dreaming about a dream library (one to rule them all)

Coming here to Sample Talk (without a plan) -> listening to some walkthroughs -> get Paypal ready is the usual nightmare


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

chapbot said:


> My dear sir, what happens if it turns out to be phrase based, which is most likely?


Simple. Then it is a no buy situation. 

But I really don't see CineSamples doing phrase based libraries. That is more likely for Sonokinetic, but CineSamples ? That would be very odd if they did.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Simple. Then it is a no buy situation.
> 
> But I really don't see CineSamples doing phrase based libraries. That is more likely for Sonokinetic, but CineSamples ? That would be very odd if they did.


The CineSamples Product Manager for this is now crying into his coffee. I hope you’re happy.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The CineSamples Product Manager for this is now crying into his coffee. I hope you’re happy.


LOL... I wish him all the best.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Simple. Then it is a no buy situation.
> 
> But I really don't see CineSamples doing phrase based libraries. That is more likely for Sonokinetic, but CineSamples ? That would be very odd if they did.


I do believe it has been proven to be, indeed, phrase-based:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cinesamples-something-beautiful-is-coming-in-may.108313/page-9


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features). 

Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.

I feel like I sort of understand what people hear in it, but not entirely. Sounds a little generic, plain, in the demos I’ve heard. Sounds “fine”. Played short demo for my wife and she reacted the same (granted she’s not picking apart virtual orchestration unless I demand she listen to my latest album). I’d like to better understand what people find wonderful and magical about it.

Not trolling. Honestly curious.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Aug 30, 2021)

Definitely TSS because I'm a huge weeb


----------



## ShidoStrife (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features).
> 
> Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.
> 
> ...



It promised the sound of JRPG and anime, and the trailer sounds EXACTLY as promised. Sure you might be able to approximate it using other libraries and processings, but if it sounds like that out-of-the-box, it's an insta-buy for me. Not to mention the latency compensation features, and the fact that it came from the developer of my main workhorse (Shreddage series).


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 30, 2021)

TSS aims directly for what I've been using SCS and other libraries to vaguely approximate.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features).
> 
> Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.
> 
> ...


There’s a signature sound of the orchestra found in Japanese RPGs, anime’s, etc. This library delivers basically that, much like AROOF delivers John Williams or EWHO delivers the Hollywood Sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

chapbot said:


> I do believe it has been proven to be, indeed, phrase-based:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cinesamples-something-beautiful-is-coming-in-may.108313/page-9


I hope it is not a phrase based strings library, but if it is, that's good for my wallet.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Japanese RPGs


Sorry, excuse my ignorance, but what does RPG stand for ?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, excuse my ignorance, but what does RPG stand for ?


JRPG = Japanese role-playing game


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, excuse my ignorance, but what does RPG stand for ?


Mothafucka, ain’t you ever heard of a Final Fantasy?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> There’s a signature sound of the orchestra found in Japanese RPGs, anime’s, etc. This library delivers basically that, much like AROOF delivers John Williams


Although this time with legato


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features).
> 
> Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.
> 
> ...


I'm not an "Expert" on this field as much as others, but Japanese string sections are usually smaller (In this case TSS I believe is half sections) which can get you a nice defined emotional sound in addition to it obviously being stylized and perfectly suited for the JRPG sound. 

Another aspect is that it's recorded in a Japanese studio, with Japanese players and engineers. I mean you have libs such as Abbey Road which are literally the same normal strings but in Abbey Road. So the studio allure is obviously something people care about, but also in addition to that, you have the players and the engineers who've worked on many famous works before.

And also, I guess this is technically a software thing but this lib has the solid articulation sets with a good dynamic and RR amount and it's cheaper than CSS on intro


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Mothafucka, ain’t you ever heard of a Final Fantasy?


LOL... You got a nasty (Trashy) mouth.

Final Fantasy, Yes. But RPG or JRPG is totally alien for me.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks for all your replies. Esp. @Getsumen.

I guess to fall in love with the sound, I’d need to have a better appreciation for JRPG music.

So maybe that is where my question is leading. 

I heard some examples in one or two other threads. And I bought a Final Fantasy movie once. The Spirits Within (2001). Lol. It’s on DVD.

So while we are at it, why not spam the thread with some of the BEST pieces you love that have “that sound”. It’s possible I will hear them and go, “ok.”

Or maybe I’ll discover (purely by the sound and not by immersion into the larger context / story & characters / game world / culture & subculture(s)) something that will “unlock” the sonic impression for me. 

I think I’m getting closer, I just need that push over the edge. 

And I fully acknowledge that it’s likely going to be an extremely capable lib.

I’m only trying to hone in on the aesthetic. And all that implies.


----------



## CT (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I heard some examples in one or two other threads. And I bought a Final Fantasy movie once. The Spirits Within (2001). Lol. It’s on DVD.


Hah... that's got a big room orchestral score by Goldenthal. Definitely not what TSS seems to be....


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Esp. @Getsumen.
> 
> I guess to fall in love with the sound, I’d need to have a better appreciation for JRPG music.
> 
> ...


Check out the Octopath Traveler OST. Andrew cited it as the inspiration for the library.

The entire Final Fantasy 7 Remake OST is fire too.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Hah... that's got a big room orchestral score by Goldenthal. Definitely not what TSS seems to be....


Ok.
Well, what I hear from the demos so far is:

Clear
Defined
Light
Precision
Uncluttered
Togetherness
Mild Adventure (not too raucous)
Conservative (risk averse)
Restrained but beautiful 
Bright + Youthful + Intelligent



Trash Panda said:


> Check out the Octopath Traveler OST. Andrew cited it as the inspiration for the library.
> 
> The entire Final Fantasy 7 Remake OST is fire too.


ok I will check them now. Tx


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2021)

I love the sound of the Octapath Traveler Strings. I would describe them as focused, velvety smooth, and soothing to the ear, even at higher pitches. A nice round and very rich timbre.

So... What other Soundtracks are similar to it that you can recommend listening to that TSS is trying to emulate ?


----------



## chapbot (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features).
> 
> Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.
> 
> ...


I could care less about anime, I just like it for the dry, realistic studio strings sound. When I listened to the demo in my headphones I couldn't believe it.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I love the sound of the Octapath Traveler Strings. I would describe them as focused, velvety smooth, and soothing to the ear, even at higher pitches. A nice round and very rich timbre.
> 
> So... What other Soundtracks are similar to it that you can recommend listening to that TSS is trying to emulate ?


Feel free to check vgm database for Muroya strings. They've been credited for heaps of Japanese games and animes.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 31, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Can someone explain the attraction to Tokyo Strings? Specifically the timbre, playing style, aesthetic, uses, end sonic result (not software features).
> 
> Because I would like to broaden my sonic horizons.
> 
> ...


I wrote a lots of theme for TV which are heavily Japanese influenced. Here are some of my favorite themes from Japanese TV series:





I love the timbre of the strings from the OST, I wish TSS can achieve that.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 31, 2021)

Later with the release of TSS, I wonder whether we gonna anticipate a TSS expansion with more articulations. Ehhe


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 1, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I wrote a lots of theme for TV which are heavily Japanese influenced. Here are some of my favorite themes from Japanese TV series:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! These were tremendously educational thank you!!! So much energy and life. That first one really took a turn and the rest filled in the picture. We could have a whole thread on those four pieces!

For me one of the main takeaways is the word “clean”. I was told for years that my mixes were clean but almost as a negative. I’ve worked for years to dirty up my sound. Maybe I missed my calling writing for Japanese audiences/clients. I might have been a lot happier writing for people who appreciated what I was doing (or trying to do) rather than [them] wanting to change it.

Before I derail another thread let me simply thank you again for posting those links. Great work.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Wow! These were tremendously educational thank you!!! So much energy and life. That first one really took a turn and the rest filled in the picture. We could have a whole thread on those four pieces!
> 
> For me one of the main takeaways is the word “clean”. I was told for years that my mixes were clean but almost as a negative. I’ve worked for years to dirty up my sound. Maybe I missed my calling writing for Japanese audiences/clients. I might have been a lot happier writing for people who appreciated what I was doing (or trying to do) rather than [them] wanting to change it.
> 
> Before I derail another thread let me simply thank you again for posting those links. Great work.


I kinda like samples with minimum noise deduction these days, libraries from Orchestral Tools and Performance Samples deliver sample libraries with some sort of room noise baked in the samples, which I like to layer them with ultra clean sample libraries, like VSL. 

Let's wait for more demos and videos of TSS, I'm highly interested in what TSS will offer.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 1, 2021)

Oops @Henning


----------



## Henning (Sep 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Oops @Henning


I moved my post over into the commercial TSS thread where it sits better as it is all about ISW products


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 13, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> my new favorite string library is MSS. With that 1.2 update its really nearly perfect in terms of sound and playability.


Have only recently discovered MSS and probably can't just justify the whole package as I already have quite a few strings libraries, but was wondering what your opinion was on the expanded legato, which can be bought separately?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 13, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Have only recently discovered MSS and probably can't just justify the whole package as I already have quite a few strings libraries, but was wondering what your opinion was on the expanded legato, which can be bought separately?


I know I'm not the one you asked, but for what it's worth, I think they're smooth and sleek without a lot of the rough edges of other libraries--for better or for worse. The vibrato is very light and there's consistency of tone. The impression is that these are the same players playing the same way, just with a color shift, and that means the sul point is a little more subtle. The sordino is really pretty in its own right but different from the heavy vibrato in LASS sordinos. These are gentle and more restrained. I think the sul tastos are the most expressively performed out of the three.


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 13, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Have only recently discovered MSS and probably can't just justify the whole package as I already have quite a few strings libraries, but was wondering what your opinion was on the expanded legato, which can be bought separately?


I think @Casiquire IS the better person to ask as I only purchased the main package. But with that package I’m quite happy sound-wise, feature-wise and especially support-wise. 👍👍


----------



## Crowe (Oct 13, 2021)

> where is your money going?​


Rent.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I know I'm not the one you asked, but for what it's worth, I think they're smooth and sleek without a lot of the rough edges of other libraries--for better or for worse. The vibrato is very light and there's consistency of tone. The impression is that these are the same players playing the same way, just with a color shift, and that means the sul point is a little more subtle. The sordino is really pretty in its own right but different from the heavy vibrato in LASS sordinos. These are gentle and more restrained. I think the sul tastos are the most expressively performed out of the three.





borisb2 said:


> I think @Casiquire IS the better person to ask as I only purchased the main package. But with that package I’m quite happy sound-wise, feature-wise and especially support-wise. 👍👍


Thanks guys, although looking at all the amazing features the main MMS package has it's now looking like a must buy. Black Friday to the rescue!


----------



## handz (Oct 17, 2021)

I do not understand the buzz about Tokyo strings at all. I think there are many libs that can do this as well and sound better. Pacific and Voyage though, ohlala, that sounds lush and yummy + Jesper knows how to make libs to the point. Cant wait.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 17, 2021)

handz said:


> I do not understand the buzz about Tokyo strings at all. I think there are many libs that can do this as well and sound better. Pacific and Voyage though, ohlala, that sounds lush and yummy + Jesper knows how to make libs to the point. Cant wait.


I don't really get it either, but it's no disrespect to TSS. I think this purely comes down to aesthetics. These two approaches couldn't be more different. I'm not interested in TSS in much the same way I'm not interested in any of the music it's inspired by. I'm sure it's great if that's your style though!


----------



## handz (Oct 17, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> I don't really get it either, but it's no disrespect to TSS. I think this purely comes down to aesthetics. These two approaches couldn't be more different. I'm not interested in TSS in much the same way I'm not interested in any of the music it's inspired by. I'm sure it's great if that's your style though!


You are probably right. It just fascinates me 😄


----------



## chapbot (Oct 17, 2021)

handz said:


> I do not understand the buzz about Tokyo strings at all. I think there are many libs that can do this as well and sound better. Pacific and Voyage though, ohlala, that sounds lush and yummy + Jesper knows how to make libs to the point. Cant wait.


It's interesting to me how there are people on this forum completely, utterly baffled about the appeal of TSS! It's exactly what I want: dry, studio strings for pop, etc. Spitfire Studio Strings are passable and NI session strings 2 is ass. LASS isn't ass but it's dated. I have trailer and orchestra libraries coming out of my ass but pop string choices are limited.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 17, 2021)

chapbot said:


> It's interesting to me how there are people on this forum completely, utterly baffled about the appeal of TSS! It's exactly what I want: dry, studio strings for pop, etc. Spitfire Studio Strings are passable and NI session strings 2 is ass. LASS isn't ass but it's dated. I have trailer and orchestra libraries coming out of my ass but pop string choices are limited.


I think you filled your 'ass' quota for the day! Audiobro are using your slogan 'LASS isn't ass but it's dated' to try and get people onto MSS  Speaking of which, MSS could be about the same price as TSS next month with BF, it doesn't appeal to your ass?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2021)

chapbot said:


> It's interesting to me how there are people on this forum completely, utterly baffled about the appeal of TSS! It's exactly what I want: dry, studio strings for pop, etc. Spitfire Studio Strings are passable and NI session strings 2 is ass. LASS isn't ass but it's dated. I have trailer and orchestra libraries coming out of my ass but pop string choices are limited.


You've got MSS, NSS, Century, Hollywood Strings, the old VSL and Dimension Strings, and I'm sure I'm still missing a few, all covering a dry and flexible sound...but I can see both sides of this one. TSS still offers a type of sound and expression that's uncommon and it sounds pretty convincing.



Futchibon said:


> Thanks guys, although looking at all the amazing features the main MMS package has it's now looking like a must buy. Black Friday to the rescue!


Feel free to PM me if you want me to throw some (simple, reasonable) midi into it and give you a feel for how it would sound. I'm sure my CC work won't match yours exactly but it's better than nothing, and might make you realize "this is not a sound that fits my music" or "this is what i need". Maybe one day we'll actually get to sample libraries before we buy.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 17, 2021)

TSS all the way!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 17, 2021)

Getting both is the best answer to this question.


----------



## Henning (Oct 17, 2021)

We are spoilt for choice these days that's for sure. I had my hands on the Pacific alpha and I loved the sound and the out-of-the-box playability. I'm also testing TSS which is a different beast altogether both soundwise and from a technical perspective. TSS is through its TACT engine very easy to make your own. It will have a lookahead function, etc, etc. 
You can make good sounding music with both of them. It's really a taste thing.


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 17, 2021)

Henning said:


> We are spoilt for choice these days that's for sure. I had my hands on the Pacific alpha and I loved the sound and the out-of-the-box playability. I'm also testing TSS which is a different beast altogether both soundwise and from a technical perspective. TSS is through its TACT engine very easy to make your own. It will have a lookahead function, etc, etc.
> You can make good sounding music with both of them. It's really a taste thing.


So you're suggesting I should get the Taste multi expansion? ^_^


----------



## Henning (Oct 17, 2021)

I know, it is not really helpful. TSS and Pacific are both lovely to play and you can work fast with them. Choose the one that fits your musical vision best.


----------



## chapbot (Oct 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I think you filled your 'ass' quota for the day! Audiobro are using your slogan 'LASS isn't ass but it's dated' to try and get people onto MSS  Speaking of which, MSS could be about the same price as TSS next month with BF, it doesn't appeal to your ass?


Evidently you didn't see my anti-MSS rants on that thread lol. I bought it and strongly dislike it... don't get me going 😆


----------



## chapbot (Oct 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> You've got MSS, NSS, Century, Hollywood Strings, the old VSL and Dimension Strings, and I'm sure I'm still missing a few, all covering a dry and flexible sound...but I can see both sides of this one. TSS still offers a type of sound and expression that's uncommon and it sounds pretty convincing.


Yep I've got all of them and use some of them and I'm hoping TSS will be my new holy grail... We shall see 😂


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 18, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Evidently you didn't see my anti-MSS rants on that thread lol. I bought it and strongly dislike it... don't get me going 😆


No I didn't, I had a quick check but it's a pretty massive thread and I soon got lost  I'd be interested to know your gripes, as I know @Casiquire @borisb2 and @Baronvonheadless all love MSS and the videos look like it has a ton of unique features - look ahead, ostinato, runs, aleatoric builders etc.

Was your dislike based on the pre 1.2 release? I think Boris mentioned something about 1.2 fixing the issues some had with it?

The only library I have of theirs is Genesis which I think is a masterpiece of programming, so interested to get both sides of opinions on MSS as it's moved into pole position on my BF wishlist!


----------



## chapbot (Oct 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> No I didn't, I had a quick check but it's a pretty massive thread and I soon got lost  I'd be interested to know your gripes, as I know @Casiquire @borisb2 and @Baronvonheadless all love MSS and the videos look like it has a ton of unique features - look ahead, ostinato, runs, aleatoric builders etc.
> 
> Was your dislike based on the pre 1.2 release? I think Boris mentioned something about 1.2 fixing the issues some had with it?
> 
> The only library I have of theirs is Genesis which I think is a masterpiece of programming, so interested to get both sides of opinions on MSS as it's moved into pole position on my BF wishlist!


In a nutshell: I am a huge LASS fanboy, so was super excited to get my hands on MSS. Didn't like the tone or playability. Was really shocked at how shoddily the whole thing was rolled out. Knew within 15 minutes I'd never touch the thing again. Reinstalled with an update and then realized I just don't like the core tone so they can reprogram it all they want.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 18, 2021)

chapbot said:


> In a nutshell: I am a huge LASS fanboy, so was super excited to get my hands on MSS. Didn't like the tone or playability. Was really shocked at how shoddily the whole thing was rolled out. Knew within 15 minutes I'd never touch the thing again. Reinstalled with an update and then realized I just don't like the core tone so they can reprogram it all they want.


Thanks for the feedback. LASS sounds great, living up to it was always going to be challenging. I really like the tone of MMS compared to TSS though, so I guess it comes down to personal taste


----------



## chapbot (Oct 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Thanks for the feedback. LASS sounds great, living up to it was always going to be challenging. I really like the tone of MMS compared to TSS though, so I guess it comes down to personal taste


Yep, and what you want to use it for! From what I hear so far, TSS seems to be my ideal >studio< string library. Pacific sounds like my ideal symphonic/trailerish library. MSS seems to me like a decent library now with updates, but the sound is kinda generic and not too detailed. I'll bet I'm going to flip over the LASS3 update


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 18, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Pacific sounds like my ideal symphonic/trailerish library.


Mine too!


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 3, 2021)

I either going to get Pacific or TSS but I can't decide, maybe I should just get both? Before I even knew about TSS I was planning on doing a bunch of FF7R mockups, could it be the best library for the job?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 3, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> I either going to get Pacific or TSS but I can't decide, maybe I should just get both? Before I even knew about TSS I was planning on doing a bunch of FF7R mockups, could it be the best library for the job?


Depends on which pieces. For the big epic pieces like the Scorpion Sentinel and Airbuster themes, Areia has been giving me the best results.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 3, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Depends on which pieces. For the big epic pieces like the Scorpion Sentinel and Airbuster themes, Areia has been giving me the best results.


All the epic ones, was going start with Bombing Run and Battle Theme. Did Areia work best because of the tone or the articulations? I was leaning towards Pacific, the demos just sound so good.


----------



## Evans (Nov 5, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I love the timbre of the strings from the OST, I wish TSS can achieve that.


Maybe it's just me, but a lot of the time I've been hearing people say that they're hoping TSS can sound a certain way, I keep hearing VSL Dimension Strings 1 (the Close preset, if for the Synchron-ized edition). It's not _exactly_ the same, but it's darn close. Far, far closer than any other *released *library that I've heard. It's just that most of the DS1 demos aren't in that style.

Granted, TSS is significantly lower in price and has that nifty lookahead feature (among other positives). Still, DS1-3 is an amazingly comprehensive package.


----------



## handz (Nov 5, 2021)

I will be bitter again, but for what are TSS good for?


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 5, 2021)

handz said:


> I will be bitter again, but for what are TSS good for?


Afaik, anime openings.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,

I think TSS is not limited at all to be used for Japanese Animation soundtrack applications.

I think from the last video posted, it sounds very versatile, and able to be sonically morphed via reverb or other sonic treatments to sound big and lush, for a more cinematic sound if that's needed.

I love the shorts, especially the way the Spicc. Secco articulation sounds. The Legatos are also very smooth, and expressive. The one thing I couldn't get to hear in detail is the Vibrato, maybe some of the future videos will focus on the quality, and character of the Vibrato when it is set to full value, also the Molto Vibrato.

The Sordino Switch did a great job, I like that they implemented it in this library.

The Violas sounded very nice and rich.

The Spicc-Overlay for the Legatos is another very useful feature. I didn't notice where that can be enabled in the GUI, so maybe a bit more detailed videos on the GUI, without rushing threw it would be helpful.

The Narration volume was way too loud, compared to the DAW playing TSS in the last video, I had to keep lowering, and boosting the volume. Maybe keeping levels more equal for both audio streams would be possible in future videos.

The Lookahead Mode showed three buttons : Pure Attack , Easy Artic , Legato Speed , so I'm looking forward to know more about the Lookahead feature, and what these buttons do.

Poly-Legato sounded nice, a useful feature to have, more videos on this detail would be helpful as well.

The Mic Options sounded very good, but I didn't notice a huge difference between them, so I'm guessing there won't be a need to use more than two of them, at least for my needs, given I can add reverb to taste to get the desired result.

Thanks to ISW for the video, looking forward to watch more TSS videos before the official release.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Haha.. none of them arrived Septemberish.

We are in Nov. ,and they might not be out until December. 

Thread title needs an edit/update


----------



## holywilly (Nov 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> Maybe it's just me, but a lot of the time I've been hearing people say that they're hoping TSS can sound a certain way, I keep hearing VSL Dimension Strings 1 (the Close preset, if for the Synchron-ized edition). It's not _exactly_ the same, but it's darn close. Far, far closer than any other released library that I've heard. It's just that most of the DS1 demos aren't in that style.
> 
> Granted, TSS is significantly lower in price and has that nifty lookahead feature (among other positives). Still, DS1-3 is an amazingly comprehensive package.


Japanese string tone has a special mid range warmth, at least for me. I don’t listen or not a fan of anime or games music, however I’m a fan and listen to tons of Japanese drama and film OST’s. 

It’s always a dream to have a string library sampled from Japan. I do agree that Dimension Strings are so comprehensive, no doubt that I’m still using them in my production. The downside of DS is that it’s such a luxurious library to eat up tons of computer resources. My DS template has 88664, each player in MIR Pro, and my computer just can’t handle this monster. 

But after watching the walkthrough of the TSS, I’ve decided staying with VSL, both DS and Synchron Elite. TSS doesn’t fit my bill.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 5, 2021)

Already pre-ordered TSS but if it releases before Black Friday I probably won't download /register it in Native Access until many users can give their feedback and upload tracks using it so I can be more sure on it.

The concept is everything I'd want from a string library since I love Muroya's string sound but there's still some quirks in the library I'm a bit unsure of with some transitions and it can sound slightly flat to me.

Hopefully we can hear it in more demos and musical contexts soon since when this library’s tone shines, it *shines*
Have a lot of hope it turns out to be everything I want it to be!


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

This is just me, but I don't actually hear all of the positive things people are saying about TSS. I'm not in love with the tone, and playability aside, I'm not in love with the transitions either. None of the melodic lines I've heard thusly have made me think that it does anything any of the other top libraries out there can do.

I'm just not sure what new it brings to the table beyond a tone (that I don't care for anyway). I don't think it's going to elevate anyone's musical passages, and I don't think any listeners of our work are going to be impressed by the signature mix either. Happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Yep, and what you want to use it for! From what I hear so far, TSS seems to be my ideal >studio< string library. Pacific sounds like my ideal symphonic/trailerish library. MSS seems to me like a decent library now with updates, but the sound is kinda generic and not too detailed. I'll bet I'm going to flip over the LASS3 update


I couldn't have said it better myself as far as TSS, Pacific, and MSS are concerned. I don't have LASS but I've always been interested. The screenshots of the old UI scared me off though haha.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> The screenshots of the old UI scared me off though haha.


LOL... Yeah that's the main reason I didn't bother using it. Hopefully LASS 3 is another story all together.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 5, 2021)

Would guys say this library is much different than say CSS? If someones owns CSS what would TSS offer that is new or different?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This is just me, but I don't actually hear all of the positive things people are saying about TSS. I'm not in love with the tone, and playability aside, I'm not in love with the transitions either. None of the melodic lines I've heard thusly have made me think that it does anything any of the other top libraries out there can do.
> 
> I'm just not sure what new it brings to the table beyond a tone (that I don't care for anyway). I don't think it's going to elevate anyone's musical passages, and I don't think any listeners of our work are going to be impressed by the signature mix either.


A lot of us just have an attachment to the sound since it's in the games and anime we grew up with.
My main admiration for the string group, outside of tone, is their performance which obviously can't be fully captured with a sample library so I agree to an extent which is why I'm still slightly on the fence.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This is just me, but I don't actually hear all of the positive things people are saying about TSS. I'm not in love with the tone, and playability aside, I'm not in love with the transitions either. None of the melodic lines I've heard thusly have made me think that it does anything any of the other top libraries out there can do.
> 
> I'm just not sure what new it brings to the table beyond a tone (that I don't care for anyway). I don't think it's going to elevate anyone's musical passages, and I don't think any listeners of our work are going to be impressed by the signature mix either. Happy to hear otherwise.


Same for Abbey Road, Synchron, Teldex etc. It sounds like it comes down to having a story to help inspire - something to be a part of that you believe in. I can't say I disagree with you about the sound but I kind of feel that way about any library now so I hope people aren't disappointed if TSS aren't miraculous or a game changer.

I do hope whoever buys it really enjoys it without letting the inevitable quirks bother them. The most powerful tools are gonna be the ones you commit to afterall. If you second guess your libraries all the time there's a good chance you'll second guess everything you make.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 5, 2021)

AMBi said:


> A lot of us just have an attachment to the sound since it's in the games and anime we grew up with.
> My main admiration for the string group, outside of tone, is their performance which obviously can't be fully captured with a sample library so I agree to an extent which is why I'm still slightly on the fence.


Omg good timing lol


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Same for Abbey Road, Synchron, Teldex etc.


I think this is why I'm not falling for things simply for the room it's in. I think there's way more to music than the room, and performance of any piece is simply way more important than the room. Give me a well-performed part in a shitty room vs static samples in Abbey Road any day. IMHO.


AMBi said:


> A lot of us just have an attachment to the sound since it's in the games and anime we grew up with.


Believe me, I have the same attachments, but I'd argue the magic was the writing and the performance, not the mix -- and sample libraries that sound like this (sorry!) do not give us a convincing performance. YMMV.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> ... Abbey Road, Synchron, Teldex etc. ...


MMMmmm I'll take one of each!

lol I wish my tastes were narrower, I'd spend less on libraries.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I think this is why I'm not falling for things simply for the room it's in. I think there's way more to music than the room, and performance of any piece is simply way more important than the room. Give me a well-performed part in a shitty room vs static samples in Abbey Road any day. IMHO.


But it's not black and white though. Why can't we have both?


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> But it's not black and white though. Why can't we have both?


No one said we can't, but with this library (TSS), I simply haven't heard it done yet. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> No one said we can't, but with this library (TSS), I simply haven't heard it done yet. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I totally get where you are coming from on that too. I feel the same way about CSS lol.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 5, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> Would guys say this library is much different than say CSS? If someones owns CSS what would TSS offer that is new or different?


They're a somewhat similar sized string ensembles but CSS sounds more Cinematic*™ *and dark whereas TSS is a *much* drier library so it can be used for pop, rock, game music etc. more effectively without the room.
TSS also seems brighter so it will cut through a mix easier.
TSS seems to excel most at faster legato passages where CSS admittedly struggles with.

I'll probably stick with CSS for slower/medium legato leads since the legato still sounds more expressive to me.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I totally get where you are coming from on that too. I feel the same way about CSS lol.


I'll put it another way, too. I've heard seriously convincing demos of Performance Samples stuff -- and they are not, and have not been recorded in the best rooms in the world -- they've been recorded in the most budget-friendly rooms available for Jasper's budget and it can sound *fantastic*. I chalk that up to the sampling methodology of capturing performances and not static samples. Do with that as you may.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah I am buying Pacific too. If I was forced to choose between Pacific and TSS? I'd choose Pacific. I'm happy I don't have to choose though.

From what I have heard, TSS really nails what I am looking for in studio strings.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Believe me, I have the same attachments, but I'd argue the magic was the writing and the performance, not the mix --


Oh I definitely agree there! Which is why I'm eager for more demos before release.
Makes me wonder why they didn't give early copies to Japanese composers for demos since they'd make it sing best if anyone would.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I am buying Pacific too. If I was forced to choose between Pacific and TSS? I'd choose Pacific. I'm happy I don't have to choose though.
> 
> From what I have heard, TSS really nails what I am looking for in studio strings.


I love your Muziksculpish Spirit when it comes to String libraries.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I love your Muziksculpish Spirit when it comes to String libraries.


Are you sure it's not Muziksculp Syndrome?!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Are you sure it's not Muziksculp Syndrome?!


No vaccines for that one. Be very careful, it's very contagious.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This is just me, but I don't actually hear all of the positive things people are saying about TSS.


It’s not just you 

I don’t own any ISW products, but while I’ve heard great things about Shreddage, their orchestral demos and walkthroughs have never done much for me. So I’d be cautious about TSS without it coming out and being reviewed first.


Zanshin said:


> I totally get where you are coming from on that too. I feel the same way about CSS lol.


CS2 always sounded much better to me than CSS.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> CS2 always sounded much better to me than CSS.


100% agree.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 6, 2021)

I don't know. I was hoping TSS would be a bit more playable. I still hold out hope. But it did sound somewhat stiff and robotic in that latest video. Might Just be the nature of the demos.

I think I need to play them myself to get a feel for that.

This kept playing after the TSS demos:

It's solo strings, but each note has a vib arc to it. I think I miss this a bit in TSS.


----------



## Henning (Nov 6, 2021)

I had the chance to test the alpha version of Pacific and I'm also part of the TSS beta team. While both libs are really high quality libraries they could not be more different. For me the use of these libs will be entirely project dependent. So if you have to choose a library think which sound you will be using/needing more.


----------



## Henning (Nov 6, 2021)

In addition listen to the demos. Jasper's demos speak for themselves. Regarding TSS listen to Ben's demo which is my personal favourite at the moment and shows what this lib is capable of.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> I don't know. I was hoping TSS would be a bit more playable. I still hold out hope. But it did sound somewhat stiff and robotic in that latest video. Might Just be the nature of the demos.
> 
> I think I need to play them myself to get a feel for that.
> 
> ...



Is he demoing a library ?


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is he demoing a library ?


No, that is most probably a live recording.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> No, that is most probably a live recording.


Yeah, it sounded like that.

Thanks


----------



## RMH (Nov 6, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> I don't know. I was hoping TSS would be a bit more playable. I still hold out hope. But it did sound somewhat stiff and robotic in that latest video. Might Just be the nature of the demos.
> 
> I think I need to play them myself to get a feel for that.
> 
> ...



I think it'd be really cool to do mockup with TSS.


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This is just me, but I don't actually hear all of the positive things people are saying about TSS. I'm not in love with the tone, and playability aside, I'm not in love with the transitions either. None of the melodic lines I've heard thusly have made me think that it does anything any of the other top libraries out there can do.
> 
> I'm just not sure what new it brings to the table beyond a tone (that I don't care for anyway). I don't think it's going to elevate anyone's musical passages, and I don't think any listeners of our work are going to be impressed by the signature mix either. Happy to hear otherwise.


The only ISW library I own is Pearl Concert grand which I bought last BF and it's one of my biggest regrets. It's loaded with sloppiness, inconsistencies, noises, actual audio issues like phase issues, etc. It's a mess. I bought it and haven't used it past the first 2 days. It's been permanently retired and I wrote off the $$$ as a loss. 

I'm not surprised at what you wrote. I've watched TSS from a distance but haven't really listened since I have a ton of string libraries anyway and I'm only minorly interested but the fact that it's ISW is keeping me at bay. I've come to realize that quite frankly I don't trust ISW's ears.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 6, 2021)

I've been contemplating TSS and for me, as someone owning both CSS and Afflatus, it's biggest attractions are lookahead and control over vibrato. I remember situations when I was struggling with CSS/CSSS because of how much vibrato it has. 
My main trepidation with the TSS are the transitions that I heard in almost all the demos and also how upfront all the "mics" sounded in the last video.
I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## Evans (Nov 6, 2021)

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> My main trepidation with the TSS are the transitions that I heard in almost all the demos and also how upfront all the "mics" sounded in the last video.


A general rule is, "if you don't like the sound in the demos, you won't like the library."

No matter how feature-rich Modern Scoring Strings is, as an example, some people _hate_ the recordings. No matter how consistent the shorts are and how it's praised by many for its legato, some people _hate_ the room sound of the Cinematic Studio Series products.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 6, 2021)

Personally? I'll have more use with Pacific, to answer OP's question.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm holding back. The CSS update is still enticing, and I have so soo sooooo many string libs at this point I need to see them both in action to make it worth the buy.

I love the Devs, but to give an honest opinion, lack of second violins and a UI to utilise keyswitching puts me off Pacific, especially with the price tag that high, and Ill luckily be able pick up TSS cheaper than the intro with academic discount so I want to see it in action and read some opinions, especially after reading huge letdowns with BSS when people finally got their hands on it.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 6, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> The only ISW library I own is Pearl Concert grand which I bought last BF and it's one of my biggest regrets. It's loaded with sloppiness, inconsistencies, noises, actual audio issues like phase issues, etc. It's a mess. I bought it and haven't used it past the first 2 days. It's been permanently retired and I wrote off the $$$ as a loss.
> 
> I'm not surprised at what you wrote. I've watched TSS from a distance but haven't really listened since I have a ton of string libraries anyway and I'm only minorly interested but the fact that it's ISW is keeping me at bay. I've come to realize that quite frankly I don't trust ISW's ears.


Lol this is a prime example of how musical tastes can wildly differ. I just got Pearl and am wildly crazy about it, it's currently my favorite piano, and I'm a classically trained pianist. It's gorgeous and supremely playable. To say "it's a mess" shows you simply don't know what you're talking about.

Their precision bass is my favorite bass VST.

Since I love the tone of their libraries I am guessing I will probably love the tone of TSS!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> And Ill luckily be able pick up TSS cheaper than the intro with academic discount so I want to see it in action and read some opinions


They've fixed the bug that added the edu price to the intro price, $349 is intro price for students too


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 6, 2021)

Of course I'm too biased to speak about Pacific vs TSS, so I won't comment on that. But just to talk about Pearl a bit, the way that library was recorded and the way TSS was recorded could not be more different. Pearl was recorded over 6 years ago by a single person with no help in a somewhat obscure location. TSS was recorded in one of Japan's finest studios by an entire team. Completely different locations, personnel, equipment, experience, etc...


----------



## CT (Nov 6, 2021)

These are both libraries I've been following since they were first talked about. It's kind of a silly comparison though, isn't it? They both feature strings, and are both being released around the same time... there the similarities end, and rather abruptly. I don't imagine anyone is buying one or the other for remotely the same musical purposes.

I like a lot about TSS on paper, and it seems to have authentically captured the aesthetic it set out to, it's just... not an aesthetic I really get, nor one that will have much application in what I do.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 6, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They've fixed the bug that added the edu price to the intro price, $349 is intro price for students too


Yeah, which is why it's cheaper to get the discount any time. At 25% it brings the price to $336.75, which is cheaper than the Intro of $349. If the 'bug' wasn't fixed, I'd have bought it now.


----------



## pipedr (Nov 6, 2021)

What is the look ahead function for TSS? Is it like the smart delay in Birth of the Trumpet? Is there a demo video on this?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 7, 2021)

pipedr said:


> What is the look ahead function for TSS? Is it like the smart delay in Birth of the Trumpet? Is there a demo video on this?


You can see a preview of it in this video - we'll have a dedicated video coming later this month or early December.



It does a few things (not all demonstrated there, but..)

1. Automatically aligns legato/portamento so that you don't have to nudge them yourself. For example, you can write a note directly ON the beat, and even if there is a transition that takes 400ms, it will intelligently play back so that the end of the transition -> destination note happens on the beat.

2. Plays back full samples with no start offset, time-aligned so that you hear the entirety of the sample (normally this is difficult to deal with in real-time playing since they would sound 'laggy' otherwise, particularly short notes)

3. Adjusts legato speed depending on the phrase you are writing (i.e. notes played quickly will use faster legato settings automatically)

4. Switches articulations based on velocity and note length


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 7, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Lol this is a prime example of how musical tastes can wildly differ. I just got Pearl and am wildly crazy about it, it's currently my favorite piano, and I'm a classically trained pianist. It's gorgeous and supremely playable. To say "it's a mess" shows you simply don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Their precision bass is my favorite bass VST.
> 
> Since I love the tone of their libraries I am guessing I will probably love the tone of TSS!


Don't be angry Chapbot because you just got spooked realizing that you can't hear as well as you though you could.

I'm a classically trained pianist, who got both my bachelors and master at Manhattan School of Music, and I'm a first call session musician who's been doing this for over 30 years, I assure you I know what I'm talking about probably a lot more than you do. 

It's one thing to say musical tastes differ, but if you're gonna suggest that I don't know what I'm talking about, well, as arrogant as it sounds, if we were to compare resumes over who both of us have worked with over the past 30 years, I'm sure you'd cry.


----------



## Evans (Nov 7, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> I'm a first call session musician who's been doing this for over 30 years,


I'm not taking sides in the slightest, but I know many people whose hearing is garbage for a similar reason.

_*(cries in mild tinnitus)*_


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 7, 2021)

I think we are rapidly approaching the music forum version of the Navy Seals meme.


----------



## neblix (Nov 7, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> I've come to realize that quite frankly I don't trust ISW's ears.


Sometimes I hear screams outside my window when no one is there. Does that sound untrustworthy to you?


----------



## CT (Nov 7, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> Don't be angry Chapbot because you just got spooked realizing that you can't hear as well as you though you could.
> 
> I'm a classically trained pianist, who got both my bachelors and master at Manhattan School of Music, and I'm a first call session musician who's been doing this for over 30 years, I assure you I know what I'm talking about probably a lot more than you do.
> 
> It's one thing to say musical tastes differ, but if you're gonna suggest that I don't know what I'm talking about, well, as arrogant as it sounds, if we were to compare resumes over who both of us have worked with over the past 30 years, I'm sure you'd cry.


Sorry I think you're a bit confused. Real musicians and composers stopped frequenting this forum around five or six years ago. You might fit in more elsewhere.


----------



## Evans (Nov 8, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> apologies if already posted



Yes, the developer posted it on the prior page along with a few comments on how lookahead functions.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> Maybe it's just me, but a lot of the time I've been hearing people say that they're hoping TSS can sound a certain way, I keep hearing VSL Dimension Strings 1 (the Close preset, if for the Synchron-ized edition). It's not _exactly_ the same, but it's darn close. Far, far closer than any other *released *library that I've heard. It's just that most of the DS1 demos aren't in that style.
> 
> Granted, TSS is significantly lower in price and has that nifty lookahead feature (among other positives). Still, DS1-3 is an amazingly comprehensive package.


Kind of, but TSS sounds more expressive and the legato is much better. It reminds me a bit of Hollywood Strings


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 9, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> The only ISW library I own is Pearl Concert grand which I bought last BF and it's one of my biggest regrets. It's loaded with sloppiness, inconsistencies, noises, actual audio issues like phase issues, etc. It's a mess. I bought it and haven't used it past the first 2 days. It's been permanently retired and I wrote off the $$$ as a loss.
> 
> I'm not surprised at what you wrote. I've watched TSS from a distance but haven't really listened since I have a ton of string libraries anyway and I'm only minorly interested but the fact that it's ISW is keeping me at bay. I've come to realize that quite frankly I don't trust ISW's ears.


That may depend on the instrument. I have a couple of their guitars and they sound great to me, but i have not tried any of the other instruments so i can't speak to them, which is a shame because I'd love to be next in line to get roasted haha


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Kind of, but TSS sounds more expressive and the legato is much better. It reminds me a bit of Hollywood Strings


I think in many (most?) cases, yes, the TSS legato is broadly "better" than Dimension Strings. That said, making use of the "sul" feature in VSL DS gives some additional slur and tone options, if willing to put in the effort. I frequently hate it, but come back to it months later and think it's amazing.

And I agree about Hollywood Strings. When I first heard some nimble TSS examples (with reverb), I reached for Opus, turned the Close mics up high, and felt pretty happy with it. Are they the same? Gosh, no. For many reasons. But Hollywood is still _incredible_.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> I frequently hate it, but come back to it months later and think it's amazing.


This is my relationship with Dimension Strings too


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> I think in many (most?) cases, yes, the TSS legato is broadly "better" than Dimension Strings. That said, making use of the "sul" feature in VSL DS gives some additional slur and tone options, if willing to put in the effort. I frequently hate it, but come back to it months later and think it's amazing.
> 
> And I agree about Hollywood Strings. When I first heard some nimble TSS examples (with reverb), I reached for Opus, turned the Close mics up high, and felt pretty happy with it. Are they the same? Gosh, no. For many reasons. But Hollywood is still _incredible_.


Funny enough, those are the only two libraries with that sul feature lol! It's a standout for both imo and we need more of that


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2021)

What's the 'Sul' feature ?


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's the 'Sul' feature ?


Only playing on a certain string. "Forcing" a string, if you will.

EDIT: from the VSL page for Dimension Strings 1:
_Force G/D/A/E String (Violins); Force C/G/D/A String (Violas, Cellos); Force B/E/A/D String (Basses) – Played on the respective string for approx. 1 1/2 octaves before changing_


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> Only playing on a certain string. "Forcing" a string, if you will.
> 
> EDIT: from the VSL page for Dimension Strings 1:
> _Force G/D/A/E String (Violins); Force C/G/D/A String (Violas, Cellos); Force B/E/A/D String (Basses) – Played on the respective string for approx. 1 1/2 octaves before changing_


Thanks. 

I know what SUL G, or SUL A means, but I just thought SUL is something else related to these libraries.


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I know what SUL G, or SUL A means, but I just thought SUL is something else related to these libraries.


Ah, gotcha. I think the best way to understand how it _behaves _for Dimension Strings (if anyone cares) is a screencap of the interface. As shown here, it's part of the Synchron Player matrix that cascades from left to right (the "Dimension Tree," as they call it).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## molemac (Nov 9, 2021)

What about ELite ? To my ears I am pretty sure you could get very close to TSS and have a few more detailed options. ie a smallish dry pop sound. Please correct me if I AM WRONG BECAUSE I REALLY NEED AN EXCUSE TO BUY ANOTHER STRING LIBRARY. Sorry caps came on by mistake but reasonably appropriate. Tss in my basket .


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 9, 2021)

molemac said:


> What about ELite ? To my ears I am pretty sure you could get very close to TSS and have a few more detailed options. ie a smallish dry pop sound. Please correct me if I AM WRONG BECAUSE I REALLY NEED AN EXCUSE TO BUY ANOTHER STRING LIBRARY. Sorry caps came on by mistake but reasonably appropriate. Tss in my basket .


TSS legato is waaaay better and more agile from what I remember of Elite.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 9, 2021)

molemac said:


> What about ELite ? To my ears I am pretty sure you could get very close to TSS and have a few more detailed options. ie a smallish dry pop sound. Please correct me if I AM WRONG BECAUSE I REALLY NEED AN EXCUSE TO BUY ANOTHER STRING LIBRARY. Sorry caps came on by mistake but reasonably appropriate. Tss in my basket .


I have VSL Elite Strings and they are as wet as a hog in a mud pit. I'd use the close mics but some devs insist on making close mics mono. I guess they think people just want a touch of close mics for detail, but I want a full stereo close mic option.


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 9, 2021)

chapbot said:


> I have VSL Elite Strings and they are as wet as a hog in a mud pit. I'd use the close mics but some devs insist on making close mics mono. I guess they think people just want a touch of close mics for detail, but I want a full stereo close mic option.



That's very strange observation on Elite Strings..! Have you tried turning their reverb off?? I use Surround To Stereo Wide Mixpreset with reverb turned off and first violins are like super dry-ish for me. Second violins are wetter but that's because Mid and Close mics are higher in level than in first violins, and so on.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> That's very strange observation on Elite Strings..! Have you tried turning their reverb off?? I use Surround To Stereo Wide Mixpreset with reverb turned off and first violins are like super dry-ish for me. Second violins are wetter but that's because Mid and Close mics are higher in level than in first violins, and so on.


I agree, the Close to Surround Mix Preset gives me very dry results. (THANKS for mentioning this Preset). 

Here are Vlns 1 Pizz. using this mix preset. The only hint of wetness might be the early reflections from synchron stage, but to my ears it's very minimal, and given the size of the synchron Stage, this is barely noticeable wetness. Any drier than this, and they would sound flat, and dead. I surely don't want that type of close, dry sound.

Synchron Elite Strings is one of my favorite Strings Libraries. Top of the line !

View attachment Elite Pizz Test Acoustics(3).mp3


----------



## molemac (Nov 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I agree, the Close to Surround Mix Preset gives me very dry results. (THANKS for mentioning this Preset).
> 
> Here are Vlns 1 Pizz. using this mix preset. The only hint of wetness might be the early reflections from synchron stage, but to my ears it's very minimal, and given the size of the synchron Stage, this is barely noticeable wetness. Any drier than this, and they would sound flat, and dead. I surely don't want that type of close, dry sound.
> 
> ...


If you are still gonna Buy TSS then my question is why?


----------



## Henning (Nov 10, 2021)

molemac said:


> If you are still gonna Buy TSS then my question is why?


Perhaps because he is a manic string library collector?


----------

